
How We Scored 1000 Customers Within 50 Days of Our SaaS Startup Launch - shihabmdp
https://surveysparrow.com/blog/first-1000-customers-50-days/
======
shihabmdp
This is an honest account of how we reached here, what we would do differently
the next time, and takeaways from each tactic we implemented in first 50 days
after our launch.

------
srsbiznus
Great post!

